# touchpad and trackpoint on new thinkpads

## defer-

Im having problems with new thinkpad touchpad and trackpoint. Its the new model with no physical buttons.

With trackpoint i can only move mouse and do left click. no right click. no middle click. no wheel emulation.

With touchpad i can do left click and right click and 2 finger scroll. no middle click.

I have been trying to configure X.Org with no success.

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-trackpoint.conf

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "Trackpoint Wheel Emulation"

   MatchProduct "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint|DualPoint Stick|Synaptics Inc. Composite TouchPad / TrackPoint|ThinkPad USB Keyboard with TrackPoint|USB Trackpoint pointing device"

   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

   Option "EmulateWheel" "true"

   Option "EmulateWheelButton" "2"

   Option "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

   Option "XAxisMapping" "6 7"

   Option "YAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf

```
Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "touchpad"

    Driver "synaptics"

    MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"

        Option "TapButton2" "2"

        Option "TapButton3" "3"

EndSection
```

----------

## defer-

I managed to get everything else to work but wheel emulation still doesnt work. Trackpoint buttons work and doesnt move cursor. Touchpad uses 1,2 and 3 button tap for clicks.

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf 

```
Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "touchpad"

    Driver "synaptics"

    MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"

        Option "TapButton2" "3"

        Option "TapButton3" "2"

      Option "ClickFinger2" "3"

      Option "ClickFinger3" "2"

      Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "1"

      Option "SoftButtonAreas" "60% 0 0 2400 40% 60% 0 2400"

      Option "AreaTopEdge" "2400"

EndSection
```

----------

## causes

Here is ebuild for trackpoint with clickpad that supports wheel emulation:

https://github.com/causes-/causelay/tree/master/x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-trackpoint

----------

## thender

Make life easy for yourself and follow these simple instructions. I already tortured myself figuring this out so you don't have to. No extra configuration, no extra setup, no figuring out ebuilds that don't work, it all just works and requires no brainpower to set up. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7566238-highlight-.html#7566238

----------

